# Camping near Hodenpyl dam?



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Im looking for some rustic camping spots near the Hodenpyl dam on the Manistee River. Anyone have any info?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

There are lots of places to camp, if you can get with the National Forest Ranger Station, you can get a map of where the sites are. We just camped last weekend between Red Bridge, and Tippy and just love it there.


----------



## feeshermann (Feb 7, 2002)

Get a copy of the Manistee River Trail and there are some beautiful camping spots right on the river(that you have to hike to) between Hodenpyl and Red Bridge.


----------



## FREELANDFLYFISHER (Jun 25, 2003)

you can camp just about anywhere through that area. The road that runs to woodpecker creek goes all the way to red bridge and there is nothing between the road and the river. You can walk in and camp where ever you like, I've done it a couple times myself.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks guys for the replys!!! A special thanks to the guy's that sent PM's!!!


----------



## northwoods hunter (Jun 22, 2005)

Has anyone been near Hodenpyl dam this year I heard the 
D.N.R., and Consumers opened up a lot of camping sites? I'd like to know if that is true? I haven't camped up there in about three years but, it is a great spot to camp and fish. my wife and I have to travel to the U.P. at the end of Sept.. We might have to take a couple extra days on the way, to, or from.
Any info would be appreciated.








n.






























r.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

So you were up here and didn't let me know toto...
WTH


----------



## Redbad (Apr 30, 2008)

There are several designated camping sites between Red Bridge and the Hodenpyle on the Manistee River Trail . The USFS will also allow dispersed camping (200 feet from a trail and from the river) throughout the area. The designated sites are first come, first camp. These sites are for backpacking camping.

Just make sure that you are on the Manistee River Trail and not the North County Trail (the North Side of the River). 

There is also car camping at Red Bridge and at the north end of the Little Mac.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

There is a primative camp area just south of the dam site on what used to be called the Dam Road. It has been several years since I have been there but there was always signs to get you to the campgrounds, it was on Seaton Creek.

D


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Seton Creek campground is near the dam, one of those rustic, drive up and on your honor pay to camp campgrounds.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

anyone know water temps in this area right now?


----------

